# Holster for Milwaukee rechargeable flashlight?



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

I picked up this Milwaukee rechargeable flashlight the other day - part of their personal lighting lineup. It's too long to fit in the holster I've been using with my previous flashlight, and I'm looking for a new holster. The barrel of the light is about 1.25" in diameter, and the light is 7" long.

I'd prefer a holster with a flap closure with a snap. There's a bunch of holsters on Amazon, but I didn't find anything that would fit and snaps closed.

Any suggestions? 

https://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2110-21

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

https://www.amazon.com/Nite-Ize-Too...&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=nite+ize+holster&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/Nite-Ize-Fla...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=A2GGMBM6CNWHJHJRBWAC

http://tacticalgear.com/gould-and-g...5veQTDmD6EaAvgkEALw_wcB#/6151/653,3628/1&dl=b

The middle one is what I use and I found it at big blue.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

A pair of Calvin Kleins. I've got something about that size and it fits perfectly. Lots of support and easy access.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

I can't help you with the pouch, but I really like the idea of a USB rechargeable flashlight. 

Might have to look into one. 

I hate not having full lumen output on my light, but I hate throwing out batteries that still have a charge in them.


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

LARMGUY said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Nite-Ize-Too...&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=nite+ize+holster&psc=1
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Nite-Ize-Fla...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=A2GGMBM6CNWHJHJRBWAC
> 
> ...


I'm trying the Nite-Ize one now, but even after leaving the light in the holster for a few days it's still a very tight fit, and difficult to re-holster one-handed.



Dark Knight said:


> A pair of Calvin Kleins. I've got something about that size and it fits perfectly. Lots of support and easy access.


I'm Irish - I never have to worry about having enough room. 



mdnitedrftr said:


> I can't help you with the pouch, but I really like the idea of a USB rechargeable flashlight.
> 
> Might have to look into one.
> 
> I hate not having full lumen output on my light, but I hate throwing out batteries that still have a charge in them.


For a few years I've been using a LuxPro 350 lumen focus-able flashlight that I picked up at Lowe's and it works great, but my rechargeable Eneloop batteries don't seem to give it full brightness, and don't last very long at all. Alkaline batteries give much better results, but obviously dim toward the end. I'm hoping there's intelligence in the Milwaukee light that will have it work like their cordless tools - near full power until their dying breath (though I did notice today that my Fuel leaf blower noticeably lost power about 2 minutes before dying).


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

The Luxepro 350 is also what I use.
I had a Streamlight and a Surefire but the Surefire kept eating bulbs at $19 a whack and both consumed CR123A batteries like mamma's milk. They are retired to my car and pickup bugout bags.


----------



## NormousD (Nov 12, 2017)

A holster for a flashlight?

Could probably try asking on www.mallcoptalk.com...


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

NormousD said:


> A holster for a flashlight?
> 
> Could probably try asking on www.mallcoptalk.com...


I hear Kevin James does a mean Rick Astley impression.

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

FYI - I ran into somebody today who has the Milwaukee USB rechargeable flashlight - with a holster! The Ripoffs (brand) model CO-188 holster is an excellent fit with the metal clip on the light removed. It looks like the light might fit with the clip if you put it in the holster "just so", but that might be too awkward depending on whether you can see the holster or not.


----------



## socket2ya (Oct 27, 2016)

Man, they want good money for that flashlight, around $70. Looks like a great little unit though. I lose too many flashlights and I'd be crying if I lost that one.


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

socket2ya said:


> Man, they want good money for that flashlight, around $70. Looks like a great little unit though. I lose too many flashlights and I'd be crying if I lost that one.


Home Depot will price match Ohio Power Tool @ $59.59. They're also supposed to beat local competitors by 10%. When I bought the Milwaukee pocket flood light I got them to beat Ohio Power Tool by 10%, which made the $60 (at Home Depot) light only $45.

Funny thing, the first day I was using the pocket flood light I had it stuck magnetically to a metal stud above a drop ceiling, and I knocked out off and it fell inside a wall. Luckily it was above a door and I was easily able to reach it. 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------

